# why is there a lack of project plans and designs available?



## mclarenf1racer (3 Mar 2011)

just wondering why plans for things are so difficult to come by? see lots of good items on the web but never any plans.
same with this forum, no plans free or otherwise.
any ideas? would love to make some of the things i see from a plan instead of trying to guess


----------



## theartfulbodger (3 Mar 2011)

http://www.sketchupwoodplans.com/


dig deeper, Watson :mrgreen:


----------



## theartfulbodger (6 Mar 2011)

ta darrrrrr!

http://www.buildeazy.com/


:ho2 (hammer)


----------



## mclarenf1racer (7 Mar 2011)

thanks for the links, they are appreciated, =D>


----------



## jasonB (7 Mar 2011)

Also look in the articles section of this site for useful links such as this, few thousand plans there to keep you busy for a while

http://absolutelyfreeplans.com/

Jason


----------



## theartfulbodger (9 Mar 2011)

http://www.freeww.com/


don't print any of them. we need the wood!


----------

